

Ask HN: High CRI COB LED - webbrahmin

Hi HN,
I want to make continuous LED light for video production. For this I need to lay my hands on a High CRI (90+), high wattage LED with 5600K color temperature.
Any suggestions?
Thanks
======
natch
Not to be flip, but what does Google say? I found this, fwiw:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_CRI_LED_Lighting](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_CRI_LED_Lighting)

